# How many villagers do you think will be in AC Switch?



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, if they bring back all the old villagers, and add a bunch of new one's, I'd expect around 500-600 villagers for AC Switch.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jun 13, 2017)

Likely: Nintendo will add a bunch of villagers to the game (maybe all of them) but some would require you to own an amiibo card which means more $?€?B for Ninty.

Unlikely: Most or every villager will be added to the game for free with no need for amiibo cards.

impossible: all villagers are removed and are replaced with fan-characters based on nintendo mascots and the special characters will be replaced with nintendo mascots and the game gets renamed to nintendo life btw don't take this last part seriously


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 13, 2017)

Idk, but I want every species to have at least one villager of each personality.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 13, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> Idk, but I want every species to have at least one villager of each personality.



Agreed!!


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2017)

Not sure how many they'll have, I just don't want them to get rid of any like they have in previous games! I remember wanting Ketchup in my town soooooo badly but she wasn't in New Leaf; I was ecstatic when Welcome Amiibo came out and we got back villagers that were lost! Like I'm certainly on board with having new villagers, but I don't want to lose all of my old favorites either.  And more of each personality would be fantastic!!


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 21, 2017)

I am thinking unless they do something to change it up where each villager actually has a specific personality, they will go with a more is more route. I am thinking higher number of villagers living in larger towns as well. It would be silly for them not support existing Amiibo so I am sure anyone who has an Amiibo card is in. Hopefully more species!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm still shocked at the amount of villagers there are in the game and that's not even including WA villagers. Once in a while I'll still see a villager I've never heard about before. There are a couple villagers I don't care for but I do hope they keep everyone and just keep adding to the list. I agree with the user above every species should have every personality type... oh and it would be nice to see some lazy females, cranky females, etc. but that's unlikely. I'd also be happy with a new personality type.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 23, 2017)

Hopefully all of them well considering welcome amiibo villagers are returning villagers, I think if ac comes to the switch they'll definitely be made into normal villagers. I think they'll keep everyone currently in the game, but the removal of Champ from ACNL it proves that they'll remove anyone they see fit even if they were in past games. Perhaps he'll come back in the switch, who knows. that would definitely be pulling the old switcheroo Maybe they'll add a couple more old villagers back in like a small handful (maybe the same amount that welcome amiibo offered), but I don't expect any new ones. We got a ton of them with new leaf.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 28, 2017)

15 in town probably 400 total. I don't see them adding any unless they add a new personality.

I'll be happy if there is a new animal crossing at all for switch. I would've bought a Wii U to play animal crossing but that never happened.
If the switch doesn't get a ac game I'm not buying it lol.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 29, 2017)

It's going to end up like Pokemon. Too many to keep up with. That's why I gave that up years ago.


----------



## LuciaMew (Jun 29, 2017)

I wonder what will be the name of the new amiibo series XD Animal Crossing Welcome Switch pack!? I want to see Tarou in HD XD it is so unfair that they left him out of the ACWA. He is the only wolf that isn't Cranky or Snoot.  They better let us have more than 10 villagers. If they can't expand the map then maybe have villagers share a house like an apartment or something, that would be cool especially for Chrissy and Francine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> 15 in town probably 400 total. I don't see them adding any unless they add a new personality.
> 
> I'll be happy if there is a new animal crossing at all for switch. I would've bought a Wii U to play animal crossing but that never happened.
> If the switch doesn't get a ac game I'm not buying it lol.



I was so excited for E3 since there were many rumors about the announcement of new AC, but I was so disappointed. I am on same boat as you, no AC no switch XD


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 29, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> I wonder what will be the name of the new amiibo series XD Animal Crossing Welcome Switch pack!? I want to see Tarou in HD XD it is so unfair that they left him out of the ACWA. He is the only wolf that isn't Cranky or Snoot.  They better let us have more than 10 villagers. If they can't expand the map then maybe have villagers share a house like an apartment or something, that would be cool especially for Chrissy and Francine.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


You forgot about Kyle and Skye, but I agree there should be more variety of personalities for some species


----------



## LuciaMew (Jun 30, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> You forgot about Kyle and Skye, but I agree there should be more variety of personalities for some species



No... they will be so mad at me if they found out. I feel sorry for Tarou because he is the only wolf that is left out from ACWA


----------



## HHoney (Jun 30, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> Idk, but I want every species to have at least one villager of each personality.



For the switch - this is what I want most of all.

#AllPersonalities4AllSpecies


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2017)

i'm not sure how many they'll have, but hopefully they don't get rid of any.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 3, 2017)

Honestly, we need more monkey and octopus villagers.



Jon_Snow said:


> It's going to end up like Pokemon. Too many to keep up with. That's why I gave that up years ago.



There's like 800+ of them now but I'm still playing it! Haha!


----------



## macaire (Jul 10, 2017)

Idk but I hope they don't make amiibo card only villagers.  Or if they do I hope they get into the orbit of online trade because I'll be sad if I can't get them.


----------



## katielizzabeth (Jul 20, 2017)

I would expect them to add around ~100 villagers. I really want villagers to have personality variations, maybe can have traits/dialogue from multiple personality types. Like a peppy villager now would be 5/5 peppy and what I'm describing have maybe 3/5 peppy and 2/5 snooty. Would make for an interesting combo. This method would make it easier for Nintendo to make each villager have a semi-unique personality without having to write tons of unique dialogue/code for each villager.


----------



## pft7 (Jul 21, 2017)

Unless they release a main series Pokemon game for it, I'm not buying the Switch so it doesn't really matter to me but I really hope they don't remove any villagers. I see why they had to do it for Wild World, they removed loads for Wild World and it's all been slowly making its way back. I'm assuming they'll come up with some new villager animals, (snake, seal, capybara?) and hopefully keep bringing back ones that haven't been seen in years. Eventually to have every island villager from the original games back.


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 22, 2017)

Switch system and cartridge can run a town much bigger than ACNL, so I hope the game has about 600 villagers (yep, too many) and at least 16 in the town.


----------



## HHoney (Jul 22, 2017)

Rhodes said:


> Switch system and cartridge can run a town much bigger than ACNL, so I hope the game has about 600 villagers (yep, too many) and at least 16 in the town.



16 sounds good if the town is large enough of acreage! I'm hoping enough villager spaces to have an entire species if one chooses to.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 22, 2017)

Maybe around 450-500? It's hard to say, nintendo can be pretty unpredictable at times


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 22, 2017)

HHoney said:


> 16 sounds good if the town is large enough of acreage! I'm hoping enough villager spaces to have an entire species if one chooses to.



It would be good. 
Also, I was thinking about if they create more villagers, they will need to make the amiibo cards of them too.


----------



## therian (Jul 25, 2017)

probably too many xp although i hope they increase the villager numbers up to atleast 12


----------

